# Foreign University Degrees - Frowned Upon?



## Sirois (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was in Australia a few months back applying for work but received astoundingly little interest.

I have a bachelors degree and a masters degree, though both are from overseas (England). I also have a TAFE diploma.

Considering statistically this would put me roughly in the top 5% of most educated people in Australia, I definitely expected more interest.

Out of some 100 job applications I managed only a single interview.

What would this poor success rate be attributed to?

Advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on what field you are applying for as some could have alot of applications and also if you are pr or tr (some have found that makes a difference).


----------



## Sirois (Feb 18, 2014)

My applications were in Admin, IT and finance (what my degrees cover).

I made no statement as to my Visa status, is this something that I should have done?

I have a PR and did not apply for any jobs stating they need citizenship or security clearance.


----------



## ryanwilliams (Feb 20, 2014)

I think apart from the area you apply in, perhaps it matters if the potential employers have candidates with similar qualities like yours, but are from Australia.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunately Australia is VERY big on local experience. We have been told by a few recruitment agencies that you have little hope of finding a job without this (this was in reference to the legal field, but assume it might be similar in others). Unless your in a field that's in big demand eg nursing I think you will find it hard.


----------

